# mCORE mDRIVER mMHouse etc..



## alcoholiday (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm having serious problems with my computer!!

The things I've done in the past are:
download utorrent
download keygenerator

I left my computer on all night

the next morning, i found the following:
mCore
mDriver
mMHouse
mPfMgr
mProSafe
MXML
mWlsSafe
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
WebFldrs XP
Windows GenuineAdvantage v1.3.0254.0
Windows Rights Management Client BackwardsCompatibility SP2
Windows Rights Management Client h Service Pack 2

I get numerous pop-ups about Adware and Spyware and my windows keep switching on and off. I cannot seem to remove these programs from my Add or Remove Programs and I can't see my programs on my computer on the list.

I have:
1. deleted utorrent from my computer
2. deleted keygen from my computer
3. I have run Systematic Antivirus on my computer and in Safe Mode and Quarantined the items found.
4. I have run Ad-Aware on my computer and also quarantined the ones found on that too.
5. I have cleaned up my computer with the program that cleans internet files etc.
6. I have done a disc cleanup

I dont have Norton Anti-Virus, all i have is the Systematic Antivirus.
I really need help! Thanks.


----------



## alcoholiday (Jun 9, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 2:37:51 PM, on 6/9/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\AppMgrService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcPrinterSelect.exe
C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\Bin\AppMgrGui.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\WINDOWS\smgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\679PELCU\HiJackThis_v2[1].exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.st-agnes.org/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6052D5B5-BDEB-4F22-BFF8-0E4BF296EC7C} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstqp.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8A61098D-612B-4EF2-943D-64E920684061} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hggfddd.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E12BFF69-38A7-406e-A8EF-2738107A7831} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hxbpkdqe.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] "C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRMGRTR] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWRMGRTR.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BLOG] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage Fingerprint Software\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppMgrGui] C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\exeForService.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrintWhere Router 3.0] C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcRoute.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrinterOn Printer Select 3.0] C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcPrinterSelect.exe -NOUI
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avp] C:\WINDOWS\avp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [runner1] C:\WINDOWS\retadpu1000272.exe 61A847B5BBF72813329B385475FB01F0B3E35B6638993F4661AA4EBD86D67C56389B284534F310
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [smgr] smgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ApachInc] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdawncpy.dll",realset
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lanmanwrk.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanmanwrk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Meta] "C:\DOCUME~1\Student\MYDOCU~1\CURITY~1\spoolsv.exe" -vt yazb
O4 - Startup: Stickies.lnk = C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Software Installer - {D1A4DEBD-C2EE-449f-B9FB-E8409F9A0BC5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\PkgMgr\\PkgMgr.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3356DB7C-58A7-11D4-AA5C-006097314BF8} (LaunchObj Class) - http://appstream.st-agnes.org/launcher.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1139348332687
O16 - DPF: {74FFE28D-2378-11D5-990C-006094235084} (IBM Access Support) - http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/IbmEgath.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ASWLNDLL - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ASWLNDLL.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: hggfddd - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\hggfddd.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: sstqp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstqp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wintfj32 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wintfj32.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AWE 5.1.0 Application Manager (AppMgrService) - AppStream Inc. - C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\AppMgrService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 11298 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Sorry - HiJackThis is runing from a temp directory and must be moved to run correctly

Click here to download HJTsetup.exe:

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item5

*Scroll down to the download section where the download button is*

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.

=============
If you have vundofix, remove it and get the current version

Please download http://www.atribune.org/ccount/click.php?id=4 to C:\
Double-click VundoFix.exe to run it.
click the Scan for Vundo button.
Once it's done scanning, click the Remove Vundo button.
You will receive a prompt asking if you want to remove the files, click YES.
Once you click yes, your desktop will go blank as it starts removing Vundo.
When completed, it will prompt that it will shutdown your computer, click OK.
Turn your computer back on.
Please post the contents of C:\vundofix.txt and a new HijackThis log.
Note: It is possible that VundoFix encountered a file it could not remove. In this case, VundoFix will run on reboot, simply follow the above instructions starting from "Click the Scan for Vundo button" when VundoFix appears at reboot.

*Please let Vundo finish its thing, sometimes it can take multiple passes*

===========
Download http://downloads.andymanchesta.com/RemovalTools/SDFix.exe and save it to your Desktop.

Double click SDFix.exe and it will extract the files to %systemdrive%
(Drive that contains the Windows Directory, typically C:\SDFix)

Please then reboot your computer in Safe Mode by doing the following :
·	Restart your computer
·	After hearing your computer beep once during startup, but before the Windows icon appears, tap the F8 key continually;
·	Instead of Windows loading as normal, the Advanced Options Menu should appear;
·	Select the first option, to run Windows in Safe Mode, then press Enter.
·	Choose your usual account.
·	Open the extracted SDFix folder and double click RunThis.bat to start the script.
·	Type Y to begin the cleanup process.
·	It will remove any Trojan Services and Registry Entries that it finds then prompt you to press any key to Reboot.
·	Press any Key and it will restart the PC.
·	When the PC restarts the Fixtool will run again and complete the removal process then display Finished, press any key to end the script and load your desktop icons.
·	Once the desktop icons load the SDFix report will open on screen and also save into the SDFix folder as Report.txt
(Report.txt will also be copied to Clipboard ready for posting back on the forum).
·	Finally paste the contents of the Report.txt back on the forum with a new HijackThis log


----------



## alcoholiday (Jun 9, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 3:11:36 PM, on 6/9/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\AppMgrService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\Bin\AppMgrGui.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\taskmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
C:\WINDOWS\smgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2\HiJackThis_v2.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\FEODCEXP\VundoFix[1].exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.st-agnes.org/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6052D5B5-BDEB-4F22-BFF8-0E4BF296EC7C} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstqp.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8A61098D-612B-4EF2-943D-64E920684061} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hggfddd.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E12BFF69-38A7-406e-A8EF-2738107A7831} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hxbpkdqe.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] "C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRMGRTR] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWRMGRTR.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BLOG] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage Fingerprint Software\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppMgrGui] C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\exeForService.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrintWhere Router 3.0] C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcRoute.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrinterOn Printer Select 3.0] C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcPrinterSelect.exe -NOUI
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avp] C:\WINDOWS\avp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [runner1] C:\WINDOWS\retadpu1000272.exe 61A847B5BBF72813329B385475FB01F0B3E35B6638993F4661AA4EBD86D67C56389B284534F310
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [smgr] smgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ApachInc] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdawncpy.dll",realset
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lanmanwrk.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanmanwrk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Meta] "C:\DOCUME~1\Student\MYDOCU~1\CURITY~1\spoolsv.exe" -vt yazb
O4 - Startup: Stickies.lnk = C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Software Installer - {D1A4DEBD-C2EE-449f-B9FB-E8409F9A0BC5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\PkgMgr\\PkgMgr.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3356DB7C-58A7-11D4-AA5C-006097314BF8} (LaunchObj Class) - http://appstream.st-agnes.org/launcher.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1139348332687
O16 - DPF: {74FFE28D-2378-11D5-990C-006094235084} (IBM Access Support) - http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/IbmEgath.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ASWLNDLL - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ASWLNDLL.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: hggfddd - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\hggfddd.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: sstqp - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstqp.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wintfj32 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wintfj32.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AWE 5.1.0 Application Manager (AppMgrService) - AppStream Inc. - C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\AppMgrService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 11241 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

OK now run Vundo and SDFix and then post the logs


----------



## alcoholiday (Jun 9, 2007)

REPORT FROM SDFIX:

SDFix: Version 1.86

Run by Student - Sat 06/09/2007 - 15:44:39.37

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

Running From: C:\SDFix

Safe Mode:
Checking Services:

Restoring Windows Registry Values
Restoring Windows Default Hosts File

Rebooting...

Normal Mode:
Checking Files:

Below files will be copied to Backups folder then removed:

C:\-66574~1 - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\retadpu1000272.exe - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\wr.txt - Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\Temp\win*.tmp - Deleted

Removing Temp Files...

ADS Check:

Checking if ADS is attached to system32 Folder 
C:\WINDOWS\system32
No streams found.

Checking if ADS is attached to svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
No streams found.

Checking if ADS is attached to ntoskrnl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
No streams found.

Final Check:

Remaining Services:
------------------

Authorized Application Key Export:

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\standardprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\\Program Files\\stickies\\stickies.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\stickies\\stickies.exe:*:Enabled:Stickies 5.2b"
"C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\OFFICE11\\WINWORD.EXE"="C:\\Program Files\\Microsoft Office\\OFFICE11\\WINWORD.EXE:*:Enabled:Microsoft Office Word"
"C:\\StubInstaller.exe"="C:\\StubInstaller.exe:*:Enabled:LimeWire swarmed installer"
"C:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\LimeWire\\LimeWire.exe:*:Enabled:LimeWire"
"C:\\Program Files\\PrinterOn Corporation\\PrintWhere 3.0\\pwcPost.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\PrinterOn Corporation\\PrintWhere 3.0\\pwcPost.exe:*:EnabledrintWhere 3.0 Server Application"
"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\AOL\\Loader\\aolload.exe:*:Enabled:AOL Loader"
"C:\\Program Files\\AIM6\\aim6.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\AIM6\\aim6.exe:*:Enabled:AIM"
"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunes.exe:*:Enabled:iTunes"
"C:\\Program Files\\PrinterOn Corporation\\PrintWhere 3.0\\pwcPrinterSelect.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\PrinterOn Corporation\\PrintWhere 3.0\\pwcPrinterSelect.exe:*:EnabledrintWhere 3.0 Printer Select"
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YahooMessenger.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YahooMessenger.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! Messenger"
"C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YServer.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Yahoo!\\Messenger\\YServer.exe:*:Enabled:Yahoo! FT Server"
"C:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Bonjour\\mDNSResponder.exe:*:Enabled:Bonjour"
"C:\\Program Files\\AIM\\aim.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\AIM\\aim.exe:*:Enabled:AOL Instant Messenger"
"C:\\DOCUME~1\\Student\\LOCALS~1\\Temp\\win11C6.tmp.exe"="C:\\DOCUME~1\\Student\\LOCALS~1\\Temp\\win11C6.tmp.exe:*:Enabled:win11C6.tmp"
"C:\\Program Files\\utorrent\\utorrent.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\utorrent\\utorrent.exe:*:Enabled:æTorrent"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\system\currentcontrolset\services\sharedaccess\parameters\firewallpolicy\domainprofile\authorizedapplications\list]
"%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe"="%windir%\\system32\\sessmgr.exe:*:enabledxpsp2res.dll,-22019"
"%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe"="%windir%\\Network Diagnostic\\xpnetdiag.exe:*:Enabledxpsp3res.dll,-20000"
"C:\\Program Files\\AIM\\aim.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\AIM\\aim.exe:*:Enabled:AOL Instant Messenger"

Remaining Files:
---------------

Backups Folder: - C:\SDFix\backups\backups.zip

Listing Files with Hidden Attributes:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\geeda.dll
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\DRM\Cache\Indiv01.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\chem 1\lap 8\~WRL0003.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\chem 1\lap 8\~WRL0643.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\chem 1\lap 8\~WRL1571.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\chem 1\lap 8\~WRL1742.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\chem 1\lap 8\~WRL1743.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\chem 1\lap 8\~WRL1882.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\chem 1\lap 8\~WRL2068.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\chem 1\lap 8\~WRL2487.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\chem 1\lap 8\~WRL2598.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\chem 1\lap 8\~WRL2851.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\chem 1\lap 8\~WRL3620.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\english 2\jane eyre\~WRL0570.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\english 2\jane eyre\~WRL2257.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\english 2\jane eyre\~WRL2333.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\english 2\jane eyre\~WRL2614.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\world history\~WRL0158.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\world history\~WRL0453.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\world history\~WRL0588.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\world history\~WRL0635.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\world history\~WRL0862.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\world history\~WRL1239.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\world history\~WRL1259.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\world history\~WRL1616.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\world history\~WRL3240.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\world history\lap 10\~WRL0001.tmp
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\My Documents\School\world history\lap 10\~WRL0003.tmp

Listing User Accounts:

User accounts for \\E8506F971B2D45F

Administrator ASPNET Guest 
HelpAssistant Student SUPPORT_388945a0 
Temp

Finished

NEW REPORT FROM HJT:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 3:59:44 PM, on 6/9/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\AppMgrService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\Bin\AppMgrGui.exe
C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcPrinterSelect.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\smgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.st-agnes.org/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6052D5B5-BDEB-4F22-BFF8-0E4BF296EC7C} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstqp.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8A61098D-612B-4EF2-943D-64E920684061} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hggfddd.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D921CD54-2481-4586-84DF-A6C7F52CB8E6} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geeda.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E12BFF69-38A7-406e-A8EF-2738107A7831} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hxbpkdqe.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] "C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRMGRTR] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWRMGRTR.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BLOG] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage Fingerprint Software\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppMgrGui] C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\exeForService.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrintWhere Router 3.0] C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcRoute.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrinterOn Printer Select 3.0] C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcPrinterSelect.exe -NOUI
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avp] C:\WINDOWS\avp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [smgr] smgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ApachInc] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdawncpy.dll",realset
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lanmanwrk.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanmanwrk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Meta] "C:\DOCUME~1\Student\MYDOCU~1\CURITY~1\spoolsv.exe" -vt yazb
O4 - Startup: Stickies.lnk = C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Software Installer - {D1A4DEBD-C2EE-449f-B9FB-E8409F9A0BC5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\PkgMgr\\PkgMgr.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3356DB7C-58A7-11D4-AA5C-006097314BF8} (LaunchObj Class) - http://appstream.st-agnes.org/launcher.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1139348332687
O16 - DPF: {74FFE28D-2378-11D5-990C-006094235084} (IBM Access Support) - http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/IbmEgath.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ASWLNDLL - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ASWLNDLL.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: geeda - C:\WINDOWS\system32\geeda.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wintfj32 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wintfj32.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AWE 5.1.0 Application Manager (AppMgrService) - AppStream Inc. - C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\AppMgrService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 11158 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Need Vundo


----------



## alcoholiday (Jun 9, 2007)

Vundo never gave me a list


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Run Vundo again - you did not let it finish

C:\vundofix.txt is where it is


----------



## alcoholiday (Jun 9, 2007)

VundoFix V6.4.2

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.6
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Java version is 1.5.0.9
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Scan started at 3:10:49 PM 6/9/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdawncpy.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbxyxvt.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebbbyw.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hggfddd.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqstv.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqtss.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqtss.bak2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqtss.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqtss.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqtss.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqppqp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstqp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayvwwx.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayxuvv.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayxyvv.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ypcnwadb.ini

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdawncpy.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdawncpy.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbxyxvt.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cbxyxvt.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebbbyw.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\gebbbyw.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\hggfddd.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hggfddd.dll Could not be deleted.

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqstv.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqstv.ini Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqtss.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqtss.bak1 Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqtss.bak2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqtss.bak2 Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqtss.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqtss.ini Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqtss.ini2
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqtss.ini2 Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqtss.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\pqtss.tmp Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqppqp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ssqppqp.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstqp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\sstqp.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqp.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\vtsqp.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayvwwx.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayvwwx.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayxuvv.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayxuvv.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayxyvv.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\yayxyvv.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\ypcnwadb.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ypcnwadb.ini Has been deleted!

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\hggfddd.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hggfddd.dll Could not be deleted.

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!

VundoFix V6.4.2

Checking Java version...

Java version is 1.5.0.6
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Java version is 1.5.0.9
Old versions of java are exploitable and should be removed.

Scan started at 4:32:39 PM 6/9/2007

Listing files found while scanning....

C:\WINDOWS\system32\adeeg.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\adeeg.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\adeeg.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\geeda.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hggfddd.dll

Beginning removal...

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\adeeg.bak1
C:\WINDOWS\system32\adeeg.bak1 Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\adeeg.ini
C:\WINDOWS\system32\adeeg.ini Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\adeeg.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\system32\adeeg.tmp Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\geeda.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\geeda.dll Has been deleted!

Attempting to delete C:\WINDOWS\system32\hggfddd.dll
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hggfddd.dll Has been deleted!

Performing Repairs to the registry.
Done!


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Download Superantispyware (SAS)

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me *with a new HijackThis log*.


----------



## alcoholiday (Jun 9, 2007)

it says i have nothing on my computer


----------



## alcoholiday (Jun 9, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 5:32:19 PM, on 6/9/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\AppMgrService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\Bin\AppMgrGui.exe
C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcPrinterSelect.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\smgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jucheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows NT\Accessories\wordpad.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.st-agnes.org/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6052D5B5-BDEB-4F22-BFF8-0E4BF296EC7C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SSTQP.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8A61098D-612B-4EF2-943D-64E920684061} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hggfddd.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D921CD54-2481-4586-84DF-A6C7F52CB8E6} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\GEEDA.DLL (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E12BFF69-38A7-406e-A8EF-2738107A7831} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\HXBPKDQE.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] "C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRMGRTR] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWRMGRTR.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BLOG] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage Fingerprint Software\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppMgrGui] C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\exeForService.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrintWhere Router 3.0] C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcRoute.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrinterOn Printer Select 3.0] C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcPrinterSelect.exe -NOUI
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avp] C:\WINDOWS\avp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [smgr] smgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ApachInc] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdawncpy.dll",realset
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lanmanwrk.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanmanwrk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Meta] "C:\DOCUME~1\Student\MYDOCU~1\CURITY~1\spoolsv.exe" -vt yazb
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: Stickies.lnk = C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Software Installer - {D1A4DEBD-C2EE-449f-B9FB-E8409F9A0BC5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\PkgMgr\\PkgMgr.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3356DB7C-58A7-11D4-AA5C-006097314BF8} (LaunchObj Class) - http://appstream.st-agnes.org/launcher.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1139348332687
O16 - DPF: {74FFE28D-2378-11D5-990C-006094235084} (IBM Access Support) - http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/IbmEgath.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ASWLNDLL - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ASWLNDLL.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wintfj32 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wintfj32.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AWE 5.1.0 Application Manager (AppMgrService) - AppStream Inc. - C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\AppMgrService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 11355 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

I don't buy that as you have plenty that it will find - re-read the instructions

You may want to print this or save it to notepad as we will go to safe mode.

Fix these with HiJackThis  mark them, close IE, click fix checked

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {6052D5B5-BDEB-4F22-BFF8-0E4BF296EC7C} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SSTQP.DLL (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8A61098D-612B-4EF2-943D-64E920684061} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hggfddd.dll (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {D921CD54-2481-4586-84DF-A6C7F52CB8E6} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\GEEDA.DLL (file missing)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E12BFF69-38A7-406e-A8EF-2738107A7831} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\HXBPKDQE.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avp] C:\WINDOWS\avp.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [smgr] smgr.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ApachInc] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdawncpy.dll",realest

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lanmanwrk.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanmanwrk.exe

O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Meta] "C:\DOCUME~1\Student\MYDOCU~1\CURITY~1\spoolsv.exe" -vt yazb

O20 - Winlogon Notify: wintfj32 - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wintfj32.dll

DownLoad http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip or
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe

Restart your computer into safe mode now. (Tapping F8 at the first black screen) Perform the following steps in safe mode:

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by DELETE ON REBOOT. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\wintfj32.dll
C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanmanwrk.exe
C:\DOCUME~1\Student\MYDOCU~1\CURITY~1
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\HXBPKDQE.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\avp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\smgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdawncpy.dll

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

START  RUN  type in %temp% - OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete

Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp

Not all temp files will delete and that is normal
Empty the recycle bin
Boot and post a new hijack log from normal NOT safe mode

*Please give feedback on what worked/didnt work and the current status of your system*


----------



## alcoholiday (Jun 9, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 9:30:32 AM, on 6/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\AppMgrService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcPrinterSelect.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\Bin\AppMgrGui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\smgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.st-agnes.org/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8A61098D-612B-4EF2-943D-64E920684061} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hggfddd.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] "C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRMGRTR] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWRMGRTR.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BLOG] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage Fingerprint Software\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppMgrGui] C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\exeForService.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrintWhere Router 3.0] C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcRoute.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrinterOn Printer Select 3.0] C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcPrinterSelect.exe -NOUI
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [smgr] smgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lanmanwrk.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanmanwrk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Meta] "C:\DOCUME~1\Student\MYDOCU~1\CURITY~1\spoolsv.exe" -vt yazb
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: Stickies.lnk = C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Software Installer - {D1A4DEBD-C2EE-449f-B9FB-E8409F9A0BC5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\PkgMgr\\PkgMgr.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3356DB7C-58A7-11D4-AA5C-006097314BF8} (LaunchObj Class) - http://appstream.st-agnes.org/launcher.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1139348332687
O16 - DPF: {74FFE28D-2378-11D5-990C-006094235084} (IBM Access Support) - http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/IbmEgath.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ASWLNDLL - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ASWLNDLL.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wintfj32 - wintfj32.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AWE 5.1.0 Application Manager (AppMgrService) - AppStream Inc. - C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\AppMgrService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 11017 bytes


----------



## alcoholiday (Jun 9, 2007)

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 06/09/2007 at 06:53 PM

Application Version : 3.8.1002

Core Rules Database Version : 3251
Trace Rules Database Version: 1262

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 01:17:21

Memory items scanned : 524
Memory threats detected : 2
Registry items scanned : 5801
Registry threats detected : 30
File items scanned : 58248
File threats detected : 121

Trojan.Mezzia/Resident
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WINTFJ32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WINTFJ32.DLL

Trojan.Downloader-NewJuan/VM
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\HXBPKDQE.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\HXBPKDQE.DLL

Trojan.Downloader-Gen/AVP
[avp] C:\WINDOWS\AVP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AVP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\AVP.EXE-1F066CEE.pf

Trojan.WinFixer
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{6052D5B5-BDEB-4F22-BFF8-0E4BF296EC7C}
HKCR\CLSID\{6052D5B5-BDEB-4F22-BFF8-0E4BF296EC7C}
HKCR\CLSID\{6052D5B5-BDEB-4F22-BFF8-0E4BF296EC7C}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{6052D5B5-BDEB-4F22-BFF8-0E4BF296EC7C}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SSTQP.DLL
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{6052D5B5-BDEB-4F22-BFF8-0E4BF296EC7C}

Adware.Vundo Variant
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{D921CD54-2481-4586-84DF-A6C7F52CB8E6}
HKCR\CLSID\{D921CD54-2481-4586-84DF-A6C7F52CB8E6}
HKCR\CLSID\{D921CD54-2481-4586-84DF-A6C7F52CB8E6}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{D921CD54-2481-4586-84DF-A6C7F52CB8E6}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\GEEDA.DLL
HKLM\Software\Classes\CLSID\{E12BFF69-38A7-406e-A8EF-2738107A7831}
HKCR\CLSID\{E12BFF69-38A7-406E-A8EF-2738107A7831}
HKCR\CLSID\{E12BFF69-38A7-406E-A8EF-2738107A7831}\InprocServer32
HKCR\CLSID\{E12BFF69-38A7-406E-A8EF-2738107A7831}\InprocServer32#ThreadingModel
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{D921CD54-2481-4586-84DF-A6C7F52CB8E6}
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Browser Helper Objects\{E12BFF69-38A7-406e-A8EF-2738107A7831}
HKCR\CLSID\{E12BFF69-38A7-406E-A8EF-2738107A7831}

Trojan.LanMan/Rootkit
HKLM\System\ControlSet001\Services\lanmandrv
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\LANMANDRV.SYS
HKLM\System\ControlSet002\Services\lanmandrv
HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\lanmandrv
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{5AB3022C-DB81-49B7-ABB0-DB7F53C20AB0}\RP89\A0048921.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{5AB3022C-DB81-49B7-ABB0-DB7F53C20AB0}\RP89\A0048922.SYS
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{5AB3022C-DB81-49B7-ABB0-DB7F53C20AB0}\RP89\A0049914.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{5AB3022C-DB81-49B7-ABB0-DB7F53C20AB0}\RP89\A0049915.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{5AB3022C-DB81-49B7-ABB0-DB7F53C20AB0}\RP89\A0049918.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{5AB3022C-DB81-49B7-ABB0-DB7F53C20AB0}\RP89\A0049919.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\QMMLFGKD.EXE

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected]er.matchcraft[1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][5].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\WINDOWS\system32\config\systemprofile\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt

Trojan.Unknown Origin
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSSMGR
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSSMGR#Brnd
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSSMGR#BSTV
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSSMGR#SCLIST
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSSMGR#SSLIST
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSSMGR#PSTV
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSSMGR#SSTV
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSSMGR#Data
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSSMGR#LSTV
HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\MSSMGR#MSLIST
C:\WINDOWS\SMANAGER.7.EXE~

Trojan.Downloader-NoName
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{5AB3022C-DB81-49B7-ABB0-DB7F53C20AB0}\RP90\A0050552.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{5AB3022C-DB81-49B7-ABB0-DB7F53C20AB0}\RP90\A0053940.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{5AB3022C-DB81-49B7-ABB0-DB7F53C20AB0}\RP92\A0053972.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WINSYS64.EXE

Adware.ClickSpring/Resident
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{5AB3022C-DB81-49B7-ABB0-DB7F53C20AB0}\RP90\A0053930.DLL

Trojan.Downloader-Gen/HitItQuitIt
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{5AB3022C-DB81-49B7-ABB0-DB7F53C20AB0}\RP92\A0053953.DLL
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{5AB3022C-DB81-49B7-ABB0-DB7F53C20AB0}\RP92\A0053954.DLL
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{5AB3022C-DB81-49B7-ABB0-DB7F53C20AB0}\RP92\A0053957.DLL
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{5AB3022C-DB81-49B7-ABB0-DB7F53C20AB0}\RP92\A0053960.DLL
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{5AB3022C-DB81-49B7-ABB0-DB7F53C20AB0}\RP92\A0053961.DLL
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{5AB3022C-DB81-49B7-ABB0-DB7F53C20AB0}\RP92\A0053962.DLL
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{5AB3022C-DB81-49B7-ABB0-DB7F53C20AB0}\RP92\A0054029.DLL

Worm.SYSMON32
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\SYSMON32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\SYSMON32.EXE-192CA1EA.pf

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 9:30:32 AM, on 6/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\AppMgrService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcPrinterSelect.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\Bin\AppMgrGui.exe
C:\WINDOWS\smgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.st-agnes.org/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {8A61098D-612B-4EF2-943D-64E920684061} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hggfddd.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] "C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRMGRTR] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWRMGRTR.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BLOG] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage Fingerprint Software\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppMgrGui] C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\exeForService.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrintWhere Router 3.0] C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcRoute.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrinterOn Printer Select 3.0] C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcPrinterSelect.exe -NOUI
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [smgr] smgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lanmanwrk.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanmanwrk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Meta] "C:\DOCUME~1\Student\MYDOCU~1\CURITY~1\spoolsv.exe" -vt yazb
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: Stickies.lnk = C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Software Installer - {D1A4DEBD-C2EE-449f-B9FB-E8409F9A0BC5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\PkgMgr\\PkgMgr.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3356DB7C-58A7-11D4-AA5C-006097314BF8} (LaunchObj Class) - http://appstream.st-agnes.org/launcher.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1139348332687
O16 - DPF: {74FFE28D-2378-11D5-990C-006094235084} (IBM Access Support) - http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/IbmEgath.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ASWLNDLL - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ASWLNDLL.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: wintfj32 - wintfj32.dll (file missing)
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Ad-Aware 2007 Service (aawservice) - Lavasoft AB - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware 2007\aawservice.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AWE 5.1.0 Application Manager (AppMgrService) - AppStream Inc. - C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\AppMgrService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 11017 bytes


----------



## alcoholiday (Jun 9, 2007)

AFTER THE KILLBOX:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 9:52:54 AM, on 6/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\AppMgrService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcPrinterSelect.exe
C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\Bin\AppMgrGui.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2\HiJackThis_v2.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.st-agnes.org/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] "C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRMGRTR] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWRMGRTR.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BLOG] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage Fingerprint Software\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppMgrGui] C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\exeForService.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrintWhere Router 3.0] C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcRoute.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrinterOn Printer Select 3.0] C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcPrinterSelect.exe -NOUI
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lanmanwrk.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanmanwrk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -k
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - Startup: Stickies.lnk = C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Software Installer - {D1A4DEBD-C2EE-449f-B9FB-E8409F9A0BC5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\PkgMgr\\PkgMgr.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3356DB7C-58A7-11D4-AA5C-006097314BF8} (LaunchObj Class) - http://appstream.st-agnes.org/launcher.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1139348332687
O16 - DPF: {74FFE28D-2378-11D5-990C-006094235084} (IBM Access Support) - http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/IbmEgath.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ASWLNDLL - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ASWLNDLL.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AWE 5.1.0 Application Manager (AppMgrService) - AppStream Inc. - C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\AppMgrService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 10274 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You may want to print this or save it to notepad as we will go to safe mode.

Fix these with HiJackThis  mark them, close IE, click fix checked

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lanmanwrk.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanmanwrk.exe

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KernelFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 k

O20 - Winlogon Notify: ASWLNDLL - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ASWLNDLL.dll

DownLoad http://www.downloads.subratam.org/KillBox.zip or
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe

Restart your computer into safe mode now. (Tapping F8 at the first black screen) Perform the following steps in safe mode:

Double-click on Killbox.exe to run it. Now put a tick by DELETE ON REBOOT. In the "Full Path of File to Delete" box, copy and paste each of the following lines one at a time then click on the button that has the red circle with the X in the middle after you enter each file. It will ask for confimation to delete the file. Click Yes. Continue with that same procedure until you have copied and pasted all of these in the "Paste Full Path of File to Delete" box.

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\ASWLNDLL.dll
C:\WINDOWS\System32\lanmanwrk.exe

Note: It is possible that Killbox will tell you that one or more files do not exist. If that happens, just continue on with all the files. Be sure you don't miss any.

START  RUN  type in %temp% - OK - Edit  Select all  File  Delete

Delete everything in the C:\Windows\Temp folder or C:\WINNT\temp

Not all temp files will delete and that is normal
Empty the recycle bin
Boot

The O20 will likely be there with a file missing  fix it and then

post a new hijack log from normal NOT safe mode

*Please give feedback on what worked/didnt work and the current status of your system*


----------



## alcoholiday (Jun 9, 2007)

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.0 (BETA)
Scan saved at 11:17:58 AM, on 6/10/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DoScan.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\Bin\AppMgrGui.exe
C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcPrinterSelect.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\AppMgrService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Student\Desktop\HiJackThis_v2\HiJackThis_v2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://www.st-agnes.org/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\VPTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAXPnP] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMax4PNP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMAX] "C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smax4.exe" /tray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PWRMGRTR] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\PWRMGRTR.DLL,PwrMgrBkGndMonitor
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BLOG] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\ThinkPad\UTILIT~1\BatLogEx.DLL,StartBattLog
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PSQLLauncher] "C:\Program Files\ThinkVantage Fingerprint Software\launcher.exe" /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppMgrGui] C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\exeForService.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrintWhere Router 3.0] C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcRoute.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrinterOn Printer Select 3.0] C:\Program Files\PrinterOn Corporation\PrintWhere 3.0\pwcPrinterSelect.exe -NOUI
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WMPNSCFG] C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\WMPNSCFG.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - Startup: Stickies.lnk = C:\Program Files\stickies\stickies.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_09\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Software Installer - {D1A4DEBD-C2EE-449f-B9FB-E8409F9A0BC5} - C:\Program Files\Lenovo\PkgMgr\\PkgMgr.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52/20061205/qtinstall.info.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {3356DB7C-58A7-11D4-AA5C-006097314BF8} (LaunchObj Class) - http://appstream.st-agnes.org/launcher.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/microsoftupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1139348332687
O16 - DPF: {74FFE28D-2378-11D5-990C-006094235084} (IBM Access Support) - http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/IbmEgath.cab
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Browseui preloader - {438755C2-A8BA-11D1-B96B-00A0C90312E1} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O22 - SharedTaskScheduler: Component Categories cache daemon - {8C7461EF-2B13-11d2-BE35-3078302C2030} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\browseui.dll
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AWE 5.1.0 Application Manager (AppMgrService) - AppStream Inc. - C:\Program Files\AppStream\WindowsClient\bin\AppMgrService.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus Definition Watcher (DefWatch) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: ThinkPad PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: SAVRoam (SavRoam) - symantec - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\SavRoam.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec AntiVirus - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 9869 bytes


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

How are things????


----------



## alcoholiday (Jun 9, 2007)

they're better, i have no more pop-ups, but i still have the mCode, mDriver, and etc. in my Add / Remove Programs and I still can't get rid of it


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

DownLoad EasyCleaner http://www.majorgeeks.com/download414.html

Use the clear files and Unnecessary files buttons  *I do not recommend 
using the Duplicates files button* as many dupes are there on purpose.

Not all files will delete  that is normal.

In the unnecessary button I check the top 4 entries
=============

It also has a button to clear entries from add/remove


----------



## alcoholiday (Jun 9, 2007)

i ran that, and i also hit the add/remove button, and it can't find the programs on my add/remove except for the easycleaner and hijackthis

the mCode, mDriver, etc are still on there


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Run Easy Cleaner - hit the Add remove button - give it time to load - then remove them there


----------



## alcoholiday (Jun 9, 2007)

after an hour of waiting, this is still what it came out to be
I still have the mCode, mDrive, etc in the Add / Remove part of my control panel


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Post that as an issue in the XP forum, reference this thread for background


----------

